# Flat Ironing



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a flat iron and have thought about trying it on Babydoll, but I always thought it wouldn't be good for her coat, seeing how it isn't real good for our hair. 
Do you iron on a low setting? I have seen the small skinny ones but don't know what the settings are on these, the one I have has a digital setting on it, but I think it may be to big to use on a maltese  
Also would you use a heat protection spray?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I flat-iron my yorkie's hair after every bath. I was using a cheaper flat-iron for a while but got a Chi for Christmas so now I use that...so it is pretty hot. I used heat-protection spray at first but I realized that when his hair would get wet (if the grass was wet), he would get all sticky. So I stopped using it. I do use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice conditioning spray after I bathe before I blowdry so maybe that protects the coat a little. I haven't found that it damages Rylie's coat...I just run the flatiron over pieces of hair quickly though. It makes it straighter and shinier


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881008


> I flat-iron my yorkie's hair after every bath. I was using a cheaper flat-iron for a while but got a Chi for Christmas so now I use that...so it is pretty hot. I used heat-protection spray at first but I realized that when his hair would get wet (if the grass was wet), he would get all sticky. So I stopped using it. I do use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice conditioning spray after I bathe before I blowdry so maybe that protects the coat a little. I haven't found that it damages Rylie's coat...I just run the flatiron over pieces of hair quickly though. It makes it straighter and shinier[/B]


If you use Ice on Ice, don't flat iron it on the coat, for some reason it makes the coat turn yellowish. Michele has yorkies, so she can't tell. LOL


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881017


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881008





> I flat-iron my yorkie's hair after every bath. I was using a cheaper flat-iron for a while but got a Chi for Christmas so now I use that...so it is pretty hot. I used heat-protection spray at first but I realized that when his hair would get wet (if the grass was wet), he would get all sticky. So I stopped using it. I do use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice conditioning spray after I bathe before I blowdry so maybe that protects the coat a little. I haven't found that it damages Rylie's coat...I just run the flatiron over pieces of hair quickly though. It makes it straighter and shinier[/B]


If you use Ice on Ice, don't flat iron it on the coat, for some reason it makes the coat turn yellowish. Michele has yorkies, so she can't tell. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

ooh that's interesting. yeah my dogs are yorkies so it doesn't affect their coat color. 

So far white coats, does just using Ice on Ice discolor their coats at all? Or only when you flat-iron over it? I love love Ice on Ice for my yorkies...but I guess I might have to find something else for my maltese when I get one. What about a product called "Coat Handler"? I have some of that too but like the Ice on Ice better for my yorkies


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881024


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881017





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 2 2010, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881008





> I flat-iron my yorkie's hair after every bath. I was using a cheaper flat-iron for a while but got a Chi for Christmas so now I use that...so it is pretty hot. I used heat-protection spray at first but I realized that when his hair would get wet (if the grass was wet), he would get all sticky. So I stopped using it. I do use Chris Christensen Ice on Ice conditioning spray after I bathe before I blowdry so maybe that protects the coat a little. I haven't found that it damages Rylie's coat...I just run the flatiron over pieces of hair quickly though. It makes it straighter and shinier[/B]


If you use Ice on Ice, don't flat iron it on the coat, for some reason it makes the coat turn yellowish. Michele has yorkies, so she can't tell. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

ooh that's interesting. yeah my dogs are yorkies so it doesn't affect their coat color. 

So far white coats, does just using Ice on Ice discolor their coats at all? Or only when you flat-iron over it? I love love Ice on Ice for my yorkies...but I guess I might have to find something else for my maltese when I get one. What about a product called "Coat Handler"? I have some of that too but like the Ice on Ice better for my yorkies
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I think it's just when you flat iron it when its in the coat. Works fine any other time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Organic Root Stimulator Olive oil sheen spray on my fluffs and me,especially on the ends to help moisturize the fur,Also use Cowboy Magic silicone spray on the fluffs. Will either of these turn them yellow? I haven't tried ironing the kids yet but looked at a flat iron a couple weeks ago.
I avoid heat on my own hair since it's very dry and brittle (albino hair) so I have to be careful not to use hair products w/ dyes and perfumes. I wish my hair was as tough as my Malts! :smpullhair:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 3 2010, 02:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881055


> I use Organic Root Stimulator Olive oil sheen spray on my fluffs and me,especially on the ends to help moisturize the fur,Also use Cowboy Magic silicone spray on the fluffs. Will either of these turn them yellow? I haven't tried ironing the kids yet but looked at a flat iron a couple weeks ago.
> I avoid heat on my own hair since it's very dry and brittle (albino hair) so I have to be careful not to use hair products w/ dyes and perfumes. I wish my hair was as tough as my Malts! :smpullhair:[/B]


Don't know. I don't have any of those products unfirtunately.


----------

